# Maxxair Vs. Maxxair Ii



## ramartina (Feb 16, 2008)

Has anyone installed and used the Maxxair II vent covers? Are they worth the extra $20 each over the price of the Maxxair? Planning to buy 3 vent covers this week, just wondering if they really do let in that much more air as to justify the added expense.


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Fat Tony

I have the Maxxair II on order. I wanted the Smoke color for more light. I am told they will let in/out more air since there are more openings. I had the original Maxxairs on order but I changed the order to these mainly because of more air. The Maxxair II came out less $$$ which was the bonus.









My suggestion is to shop around first. (Put a search on the computer for Maxxair II)

Good Luck

Brian


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I know that it says that the new ones has 30% more "openings" ... but the question is -- does that actually translate to 30% more air flow -- i just don't think so -- I think that you are going to get the same amount of air flow through the regular ones compared to the new ones...

be interesti ng to see something scientific...


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> I know that it says that the new ones has 30% more "openings" ... but the question is -- does that actually translate to 30% more air flow -- i just don't think so -- I think that you are going to get the same amount of air flow through the regular ones compared to the new ones...
> 
> be interesti ng to see something scientific...


I agree. Can't get anymore air in than the actual vent will allow. And also there is a gap around the base that adds to air flow. I'm like you I would like to see testing by an independent lab proving additional air flow inside the TT.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

does the old style vent come with the hinged mount for cleaning under vent? I think the new II does. also more opening just means more uh, opening


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

It would stand to reason with area at an angle instead of just straight facing one direction, you should get better airflow. With the hinge on one side to make cleaning the screen inside the vent easier, it might be worth the extra money. Its not a major project to remove the screen for cleaning butit is a pain.

John


----------

